# Disable BBcode in posts



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris can you give us an option to do that? so we can show the bbcodes and not have them do what we don't want them to do.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2007)

Not really. Why?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 1, 2007)

so we can show people how to use them, obviously


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2007)

```
[img]fuck you jeff[/img]
```


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 1, 2007)

rawr, I used the code feature before, but it still did it...I was trying this


```
[MEDIA=youtube]vid here[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Oct 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr, I used the code feature before, but it still did it...I was trying this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Funneh.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha, pwned.

Chris! Sort it!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2007)

No idea, and no time to deal with it. Also, I really don't give a fuck.


----------

